# Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) Course Details



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2003)

Courtesy of Michael O‘Leary

The following is a basic outline of the contents of basic training for Reserve candidates:

Basic Military Qualification (Reserve)

Reserve Course duration: 20 training days plus administration time determined by the training establishment. Training day is considered 400 minutes - 10 x 40-minute periods.

Performance Objectives (PO) and Education Objectives (EdO):

a. PO 101 - Apply General Military Knowledge (Law of armed conflict; CF policies on substance abuse; Harassment and racism prevention; Physical security; Problem solving; Military policies, procedures, regulations and orders; CF policies on stress management and suicide prevention; Manage personal affairs);

b. PO 102 - Operate the Service Rifle;

c. PO 103 - Maintain Physical Fitness Proficiency; (Currently not included)

d. PO 104 - Perform Drill (Fundamentals of drill; Squad drill at the halt and on the march without arms);

e. PO 105 - Administer First Aid;

f. PO 106 - Field Training (Navigate cross-country; Recognize pyrotechnics; Use winter and summer field equipment; Conduct sentry duties; Communicate using a radio; Perform fieldcraft; Apply hygiene and sanitation in the field; Construct shelters);

g. PO 107 - Operate Under NBC Conditions (Describe the conditions of a NBC attack; React to a NBC attack; Perform survival drills);

h. PO 108 - Communicate Orally and in Writing (Prepare a memorandum; Communicate orally; Respond to media inquiries);

i. PO 109 - Maintain Safe Working Environment (Perform duties of fire picket; Prevent fires; Extinguish fires; Identify and correct unsafe working conditions); 

j. EdO 101 - Identify Professional Development Concepts Affecting Military Personnel (CF career administrative actions; NCM professional development; Social support services available to the CF; CF involvement in national and international affairs; Organization and roles of Canadaâ€™s military; History of the CF and CF medals, orders and decorations; Concepts of leadership and followership; Acts supporting CF policies)

k. EdO 102 - Leadership in peace and war (Understand Leadership in peace and war; Describe the origin and history of the Canadian army)


Supplemental Performance Objectives

a. PO 101 - Apply general military knowledge (Describe the Law of Armed conflicts; CF policies on substance abuse; Maintain physical security, Problem solving; Adhere to military policies, procedures, regulations and orders; Comply with CF policies with regards to stress management and suicide prevention; Manage personal affairs)

b. PO 103 - Maintain physical fitness proficiency

c. PO 107 - Survive under NBC conditions

d. PO 108 - Communicate orally and in writing (Prepare a memorandum; Communicate orally; Respond to media inquiries)


----------



## Crimson Army (5 Jul 2005)

Awsome this will help me out alot


----------



## Standards (6 Jul 2005)

In addition to the above, the TP stipulates 1 x day for SHARP training making the course actually 21 training days.


----------

